# marathon extreme vs. marathon dureme for DK



## andy13 (Aug 22, 2008)

Schwalbe Marathon Extreme vs. Schwalbe Marathon Dureme. Any thoughts on which tire would be better for the Dirty Kanza 200 mile gravel grinder? The roads are very rough and the rock is sharp (flint) and famous for cutting tires. It appears both have similar sidewalls so I believe the main difference is in the tread pattern. Any experience out there?
thanks.


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

andy13 said:


> Schwalbe Marathon Extreme vs. Schwalbe Marathon Dureme. Any thoughts on which tire would be better for the Dirty Kanza 200 mile gravel grinder? The roads are very rough and the rock is sharp (flint) and famous for cutting tires. It appears both have similar sidewalls so I believe the main difference is in the tread pattern. Any experience out there?
> thanks.


I have been riding on the Schwalbe Marathon Extreme on my new velomobile. It rides well on or off the pavement. It is extremely smooth and puncture resistant as well. It is easy to accelerate and reach your desired racing speed with very low rolling rsistance. It has a reflective band on the outer wall for higher visibility. :thumbsup: ru1-2cycle


----------



## Enzyme_00 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll be using a Marathon Dureme in 700x35 for a local gravel ride in March and I'll report how it worked there. It'll be a mixed ride ~50miles gravel, ~10miles road, & ~10miles single track.

I'm choosing it over the extreme because I'm prioritizing rolling resistance over ultimate grip. I'd also like to use the tire for various trails to rails paths and paved riding.


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

Enzyme_00 said:


> I'll be using a Marathon Dureme in 700x35 for a local gravel ride in March and I'll report how it worked there. It'll be a mixed ride ~50miles gravel, ~10miles road, & ~10miles single track.
> 
> I'm choosing it over the extreme because I'm prioritizing rolling resistance over ultimate grip. I'd also like to use the tire for various trails to rails paths and paved riding.


I got a good feeling about the Marathon Dureme tires. I will most likely buy one for my Quest velomobile 26 inch rear single tire, especially if commuting on a mixed path alternating between asphalt and dirt/gravel.


----------

